# New DJ/4X bike..



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Well I couldn't resist it anymore, I ordered this yesterday:









I'm gonna try to build it up as a cross between a 4x/dj bike with some light trail riding.. here's what i was thinking for the build kit:
Fork: RockShox Pike/Argyle/Marz 4x wc Can't decide which one..
Wheelset: Sun S.O.S. wheelset(I originally wanted transition 32h wheels, but the wait seems long)
Chainguide: e13 LG-1/SRS chainguide(not sure which would give me the most ground clearance w/32T)
Cranks: Shimano Hone cranks
Headset: Cane Creek s-8 headset
Stem: Thomson X4 stem (extra 70mm i have lying around, but i will probably pickup another funn rippa 45mm stem as i love it on my fr bike)
Handlebars: (something gold and decently light, suggestions?)
Drivetrain: I have an x.0 rear derailleur laying around that i was too afraid to run on my FR rig, I'll probably throw that on as well, i'll probably pickup a pg990 for cassette, but i'm awfully tempted to run a road cassette..
Tires: not sure on this one.. what's a good street/trail tire? I was looking at kenda small block 8's..
Brake: I wanna do hydros, but I have a set of dangerboy mech. levers, so probably bb7's...


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Fork: Marzo 4x (I run an Argyle and it's bad for 4x)
Handlebars: Answer Pro-Taper in gold... If you can deal with the 25.4 clamp diameter...
Tires: SB8's, holy rollers (I love 'em), WTB mutanoraptors are great too...
Cassette: run a road cassette 11-23


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd go for a pike or nempro tuned 4X for the fork. Road cassette for sure.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> I'd go for a pike or nempro tuned 4X for the fork. Road cassette for sure.


I can't seem to get the Nemesis website to work, is it up right now?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

captain spaulding said:


> I can't seem to get the Nemesis website to work, is it up right now?


Not as far as I know. For pricing and info PM me or e-mail Brad: evil4bc (at) mac DOT com.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Sick frame, and I would go with a NemPro tuned 4x like Ian said. But can I get a what the f*ck on the head tube?


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Vinny A said:


> Sick frame, and I would go with a NemPro tuned 4x like Ian said. But can I get a what the f*ck on the head tube?


it's adjustable supposedly, not sure how it works yet..


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

So it can go from 1 1/8 to 1.5 or something like that?


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

the headtube angle is adjustable... the scott High Octane dh bikes had a similar system.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Vinny A said:


> So it can go from 1 1/8 to 1.5 or something like that?


headtube angle, from what i can tell you use different headtubes and you can change the headtube angle...


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Awesome...I wish I had the money...

For the wheels, how about Azonic Outlaws?

For the bars, I don't know what you consider light, but how about these?

http://pricepoint.com/detail/15467-195_SIMMP6-3-Parts-62-Handlebars/Mountain/Simtra-McPudgy-Handlebar.htm

Protapers are probably better though...

Good Luck and keep us updated! :thumbsup:

Tim


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Aren't outlaws on the heavy side? I ran em on my hardtail DH and loved em just heard they're heavy.

Nice frame, good luck on the build, looks like you're heading in the right direction.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

tibug said:


> Awesome...I wish I had the money...
> 
> For the wheels, how about Azonic Outlaws?
> 
> ...


I have a set of outlaws on my FR bike, and i love em, but i wanted something alittle bit lighter for this bike.. but i might just end up going w/them..

yeah those bars looks dope and they're 31.8 awesome find, thanks.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

EX721's on any hub of your liking. Very light rims and extremely strong. Almost as light as rhyno lites.


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

If you plan on the white-out theme, I got an email today saying the white e13's are in stock at Ride-this:

http://www.ride-this.com/search.php?search=man&value=38&bc=czChain+Guides+%26+Tensioners|czSingle+Ring+Chain+Guides


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I honestly can't tell what kind of frame that is . . .

I have no further sugestions for you, but I am wondering that /\ (this is supposed to be an arrow. sort of)


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Pssst!!! captain spaulding! I found the Transition Revolutions! I figure everyone deserves to know...

http://www.cactusbike.com/store/control/category?category_id=BKP125

Knowing my luck, they'll either be out of stock in a few days or are actually out of stock right now, contrary to what cactusbike claims...

As payment for my generous googling, I expect no less than a free revolution wheelset from each of you who happens to purchase one. ......no really, I'm not joking...

Please?... 

dirtyharry, the frame is a commencal absolut 4x. Duh. Anyone with a brainstem would know that.  Or rather, anyone who has no life would know that off the top of his head....

Happy Trails all!
Tim


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i like the bike, so nice, go with the tuned 4X from brad


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I don't know too much about 4X bikes, but that looks like a nice steed (although I would have liked the Meta4X better).

the Outlaws are suprisingly not that heavy at all, esp. since the 32mm rims they use are only 588g!!! 

I believe the cups in that headtube are off center, and by rotating them, that results in the steeper/slacker headangle. Not really my cup of tea, but interesting feature no doubt.

and by saying "something gold but decently light" were you automatically implying Protapers??? haha, that's the only thing that comes to mind there.

If I were you, I'd sell the dangerboy mech levers (even though they are sweet) for a nice price and just pick up a set of Hope Mono Mini's, great 4X brakes and I like them better than the avid bb7's I've had. The dangerboy mechs don't have much adjustability either.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Got the frame today, can't wait to build it up! Snapped a pic of a cool badge on the headtube:


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

That is such a cool frame, if you dont mind me asking how much was it and where did you get it from?


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Vinny A said:


> That is such a cool frame, if you dont mind me asking how much was it and where did you get it from?


It cost me $600 from Greenfishsports.com but I think I snatched up the last one.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Like the badge a lot, funny. Lookin' forward to see you build her up!


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

I received the +1/-1 head tube insert but never got the straight head tube insert, so a quick email to commencal and they're getting one out to me.. they were also super quick to answer my questions on what size seatpost and what type of iscg mounts the frame has (iscg old), bit thumbs up to them


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

HUrray for smaller companies!


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> HUrray for smaller companies!


Commençal is huge in France and Europe...It's no small company, making frames in a small garage by any means. Cedric Gracia, DH and 4X rider extraordinaire runs for them.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

My guy in Hong Kong got a bunch of stuff in at great prices so I ordered some stuff today:

RS Pike 454 Air U-Turn (I originally was gonna do the 426 coil u-turn but couldn't resist for the price so i got on the 454)
X.0 gripshifts (giving gripshift a chance)
Xpedo MX-3 Pedals(416g!)
Avid Juicy 7 160mm F & R (I was looking for the hope's but got a killer deal on these)
PG-990 cassette 11-34 (most likely temporary until i figure out if I wanna run a road cassette, my FR bikes has just about completely destroyed it's cassette)

Still trying to decide on wheelset, really just trying to figure out how much i wanna spend. I was also thinking of running the headtube at +1 degree to compensate for the longer fork, as I believe the frame is designed for 100mm of travel and I'll be running 110-140mm (i will leave it on 110 90% of the time). Also any thoughts on cranks? I was thinking about getting a set of FSA Gravity lite's instead of the hones..


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

that's freakin hot!
hold out for the tranny wheelset, I just picked up one of their older ones
(almost the same thing, just less cool graphics) and I'm enjoying the hell out of them.
might try dropnzone ( www.dropnzone.com ) a shop local to me that does a lot of business with Transition and a fair bit of internet sales.
(well, of course they deal with transition a lot, their shop is less than a mile from TBC HQ!)

EDIT: yeah, I was wrong.... they are .43 miles (and one right turn) from TBC HQ, and are perportedly the number 1 Tranny dealer... so yeah, they might be able to help you out.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

For wheels why not go with something like Pimp Lights laced up to some aircorps, or some Mavic EX821's laced to Hope hubs?

For cranks are you running 2 rings in the front? If you are how about some Gravity cranks? The Gravity Lights are really sick cranks. You could also go with some Deore XT cranks, I know you can get them from Jenson for like 140.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Definitely do pimplites, very strong rim yet quite a decent weight(only 40g over rhyno lites)


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

yeah, i'm looking into pimplites w/hope pro2's which looks to cost about the same as the pimplite wheelset.. also found these on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SET-Atomlab...119409937QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280119409937 reall tempted to pick them up as they retail for like 470..


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah thats a really good wheelset. If its what you want then you should really jump on it. I dont think you will have ANY complaint regarding that wheelset.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Vinny A said:


> Yeah thats a really good wheelset. If its what you want then you should really jump on it. I dont think you will have ANY complaint regarding that wheelset.


yeah they seem like a good deal, I'm assuming they have the GI hub, considering the aircorp hub starts out as a 12mm hub and is convertible to 10mm, but atomlab doesn't seem to have the spacers to go from 10mm to 12mm on their website.. sent them an email about that.. I'll probably end up going w/these wheels..


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

now you've got no excuse not to come out drit jumping and riding urban....

did you make it to diablo this last weekend? I didn't see ya

I too am building a new bike but I'll keep it under wraps untill its done

let me know if you need any help with the assembly


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

vreihemnotor6 said:


> now you've got no excuse not to come out drit jumping and riding urban....
> 
> did you make it to diablo this last weekend? I didn't see ya
> 
> ...


haha yeah, after riding my bro's scott yz I had wayy too much fun, I gotta work on my skills figure a dj/4x/street bike would be the perfect thing..

yeah i was out saturday/monday I crashed bad on the 3rd tabletop in lower dominion(I hate that damn lip), so I'm probably gonna take it easy this weekend and hopefully be good enough to go out the following weekend but we'll see. yeah i'll be sure to let u know if i need any help.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Spaulding are you gonna ride that at Diablo? Could you manage with a HT or a short travel bike like say a Transition Double or a Turner rail there? The reason I am asking is because I have never been there but will be going there a good bit this summer because its not too long of a drive from Philly and I was wondering what kind of bike I could get away with there. 

If you dont want your thread derailed then just shoot me a PM


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Vinny A, shot you an IM, but for anyone else who's curious depending on which trails you hit you can easily get away with a hardtail/short travel bike.. although if you end up on one of the really rocky trails you will not be having fun..


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

captain spaulding said:


> I'm probably gonna take it easy this weekend and hopefully be good enough to go out the following weekend but we'll see


I won't be there either, its my birthday tommorow so I'll be doing birthday stuff all weekend with the GF , but I will be picking up my new frame in Boston on sunday (a very happy birthday to me)

once you get the bike built up look me up , I'm gonna try to make it the Highbridge trails on wensdays(leaving fort lee around 7 ish) and I'll be trying to get get to New Brunswick on thrusdays nights


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Nice frame. Id run bb7s, holyrollers, road cassette, (saint derailler but u already got a x0).


----------



## Alize (May 30, 2007)

love that frame! good luck with the build


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

I got the wheels and brakes Friday..

I ordered the white Colorway LG-1, 34T e13 chain ring, hone cranks, Funn stem, gold answer bar, white azonic grips, thomson seatpost, and 2.4 holy rollers. So I should have most of it this week and with luck be able to have it built the following week (hopefully my shoulder is healed in time so I can start riding!)


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

nice! oooohh, you mite rigret the white grips soon tho! they will probly take on a nice brown.


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

wanna race?










and see who gets their bike built first

I think you might win though, seeing as the biggest and most expensive box of parts didn't ship till today:sad:


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

I dunno man.. some of my parts haven't even shipped yet.. waiting is the hardest part.. what fork?


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*.*

such a beautiful and beefy frame...


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

If you're still looking at SOS for wheels shoot me a PM (your inbox was full). I can get you a pretty good deal.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Nagaredama said:


> If you're still looking at SOS for wheels shoot me a PM (your inbox was full). I can get you a pretty good deal.


Just a quick question. Does the SOS wheelset have singletrack rims?

Thanks!
Tim


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Sun Ringle wheels and rims

Charger = SOS rims
Str8track = Singletrack rims
ADD = MTX rims


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Nagaredama said:


> Sun Ringle wheels and rims
> 
> Charger = SOS rims
> Str8track = Singletrack rims
> ADD = MTX rims


Cool. I forgot that SOS were rims not wheels, if I ever knew...

:thumbsup: 
Tim


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

man i cant WAIT to see this built up! sounds like its gona be a SICK build!!! waiting is the hardest part but its well worth it!!


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

I got the fork, pedals, shifter, and cranks, over the weekend.. oh yah and the wheels last week.. Gotta pick up the tires/seatpost from the bike shop and the saddle/bars/grips/stem/headset are in the mail.. I still got another weekend of recovering so hopefully I can get it built up over the weekend..


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

whats the fork?


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

pike 454 air u-turn


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

nice. thats gona be really nice man. im curious to see how that frame is.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

ontario_bike said:


> nice. thats gona be really nice man. im curious to see how that frame is.


yeah me too it's really light, although it is aluminum not the most forgiving of materials.. it should be fun those can't wait to get it built..


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

when are the pics coming??


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

still waiting on some parts  I'll take some pics tonight I got it together for the most part.. Just waiting on handlebars/chainguide/grips.. hopefully i'll have it all together next week..


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

For a fork i would go with the Marzocchi 4X World Cup ones!


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Pantelis said:


> For a fork i would go with the Marzocchi 4X World Cup ones!


I already went with the Pike 454 but the marz was my 2nd choice..


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

*crappy pic*

Snapped pic as promised, the bars/stem are temporary, freakin' still waiting on my gold pro-tapers, and my white lg-1.. Put the xpedo pedals on my dirtbag and have a set of white fly bmx pedals going on this.. can't wait to get it together..


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Lookin' nice!


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow! That frame looks awesome! For a fork maybe you should look at the Marzocchi 4X World Cup. That fork looks awesome but the Pike and Argyle's are sweet.


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

lookin good, I got an extra set of lock ons you can borrow if you don't have you grips by thursday


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Pantelis said:


> Wow! That frame looks awesome! For a fork maybe you should look at the Marzocchi 4X World Cup. That fork looks awesome but the Pike and Argyle's are sweet.


Like he said above, he wanted the pike, its his decision and stop telling him he sould have gotten the 4x. Sick bike though, is it a DS or a DJ or street bike?


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

f0ggy said:


> Sick bike though, is it a DS or a DJ or street bike?


All of the above.. I built it a bit light for normal street duty, so I'm hoping it'll hold up..


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

sweet looking bike tell how it rides once you have completed it!


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Thats bangin dude, good work!


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

is it done yet?

thursdays comming fast....


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

vreihemnotor6 said:


> is it done yet?
> 
> thursdays comming fast....


I got the rest of the parts last night, borrowing a wrench and a stand tonight and I'll hopefully have it done tonight..


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

well? did you finish?.... i want to see pics.. looks great so far btw


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

werd, got it together.. think i'm gonna swap the bars for 2" rise bars..


----------



## scottvoltageyz1 (Jun 7, 2007)

the pic doesnt work. looks good even without cranks but 600 is a bit too steep for that frame imo


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

looks awsome man! try and trade the bars.

how do you like the forks?


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

i was gonna get that frame but decided to go with my rocky mountain frame. its definatley a sweet paint job an awsome frame man. looks sweet. when mines ready, its gonna be sexier


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

wow. Your bike looks awesome!! How much does that weigh, it looks very light!


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

dervishboy05 said:


> looks awsome man! try and trade the bars.
> 
> how do you like the forks?


So far it's been nice, but I've barely rode the bike.. but I originally bought the fork for it's versatility, so I'll hafta see if it pans out.



Pantelis said:


> wow. Your bike looks awesome!! How much does that weigh, it looks very light!


Still gotta weigh it, but it's def. a lot lighter than I thought it was gonna be(maybe I'm just used to my heavy-ass dh/fr bike)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Awesome build. Careful with the 454 though. The aluminum steer tube and hollow crown make it a bit more fragile than the other two models.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

if you havent already id get the argyle fork or the pike but definately not the Marz 4x cos really if you think it out your gunna be riding dj and street more than 4x..


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Dude the Marz 4x is a great fork for street, you dont have to use it for just 4x.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

bbrz4 said:


> if you havent already id get the argyle fork or the pike but definately not the Marz 4x cos really if you think it out your gunna be riding dj and street more than 4x..


He got a Pike 454. The MoCo damping is far superior to the damping in the 4x.



> Dude the Marz 4x is a great fork for street, you dont have to use it for just 4x.


The intended use of that fork is for 4x. Marzocchi will likely refuse a warranty if it is ridden any other way. It seems like a lighter duty fork. The DJ forks are probably still the better option for a fork that's going to see a lot of hard use.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Awesome build. Careful with the 454 though. The aluminum steer tube and hollow crown make it a bit more fragile than the other two models.


yeah, depending on my learning curve I don't think I'll be beating on it too hard.. I guess we'll see..


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> He got a Pike 454. The MoCo damping is far superior to the damping in the 4x.
> 
> The intended use of that fork is for 4x. Marzocchi will likely refuse a warranty if it is ridden any other way. It seems like a lighter duty fork. The DJ forks are probably still the better option for a fork that's going to see a lot of hard use.


Yeah the intended use is 4x, but you can use it for street.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

if the marz had like 120 mm of travel it would be that much better


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

rmbnick said:


> if the marz had like 120 mm of travel it would be that much better


that's what pretty much sold me on the pike(110-140mm adjustable travel), as I was planning on doing some trail riding with the commencal as well...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice, take it outside for the next pics, I wanna see how it looks in the sun!


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

thats beautiful. Love the colour scheme


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Finally got it on the scale, 28lb. lowered the pike to 95mm also, I gotta take some new pics.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

captain spaulding said:


> Finally got it on the scale, 28lb. lowered the pike to 95mm also, I gotta take some new pics.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

captain spaulding said:


> Finally got it on the scale, 28lb. .


I can verify that :thumbsup:

rides nice and smooth, I'd love to see how it handles with the lowered for too


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

28 seems a tad on the light side, but you do have those SOS wheels and 454 Air U-turn fork.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

that is awesome lets see some action pics :thumbsup:

i wanna see that baby all derty!!!


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

a 4 page thread for your first dj bike u musta done something right. Actually I know you did cuz im trying to figure out right now how to pay for a dj bike myself. 

Think rides awesome, after hitting up harlem pump track I gots to get myself a dj bike...already figured out a plan to hide it from the wifey.

when are we gonna get that thing some action shots? im down for harlem sat??


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

You currently own my dream hardtail frame. Congratulations.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

wow that bike looks sick. I must say the white black and gold looks ill.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Well I needed a new fork as I decided to build up my all-mountain bike again(prob. a dumb idea, but whatever I'll have a big I can pedal now).. so anyways I got a good deal on a '08 4x wc and bought it up, snapped some pics tonight(gold matches the gold on the commencal perfectly, although the fork is a bit whiter than the commencal, but I think I just need to get it dirty to solve that):

























I really need to take more time taking pics, these suck!

Anyways so far the fork feels awesome, it seems to feel way stiffer and way more responsive than the pike, I was actually surprised at how much different it felt.. it just feels more supple and def. doesn't feel like any other air fork I've ever used... I gotta get some more seat time, but the initial feelings of it are great.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I am blown away by the quality of your build. Hot, just hot.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yep!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

ooooooooohhhhhhhhhh, new 4x


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Spaulding don't fvck around with the builds. You should see the Dirtbag. I must say that these pics don't do it a justice and the fork looked so much nicer in person last night at the shop.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

did you steal them disks from a ninja or something


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

hotness..but u really gotta work on your photography skilz man, atleast move the fruit plants!

now the question is dj1 or 4x?? damnit


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Mikey_C said:


> hotness..but u really gotta work on your photography skilz man, atleast move the fruit plants!
> 
> now the question is dj1 or 4x?? damnit


For you new ride? Get a 4x and be done with it.


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

njhcx4xlife said:


> For you new ride? Get a 4x and be done with it.


4x is hotness and 200 bills more? is it worth it? i dont know if im baller like shaun..but i so wanna be


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

what is 4x?


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

Jiffycake said:


> what is 4x?


the greatest dj fork of all time


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

Mikey_C said:


> the greatest dj fork of all time


i should probably add some of these to that post

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

